

Introducing the New GitHub Graphs - philipp-spiess
https://github.com/blog/1093-introducing-the-new-github-graphs

======
Mizza
This is nice and all, but PLEASE fix the network graph! It's the most
important one and it's the most useless at the moment.

EDIT: Illustrated/Ranted about here: <http://gun.io/blog/github-network-graph-
is-broken/>

~~~
xbryanx
Especially for organizations. Individual contributions within an org appear as
a single user on the network graph. Not as useful as it could be.

------
pestaa
I'm so angry at GitHub! They make me feel so unproductive. Somehow jealousy is
always my first reaction when I see a new update from them.

~~~
skeletonjelly
To be fair, they're doing really well, and their base service is already
humming along. All they can do is support, tweak, and release features. Pretty
good position.

------
james33
Why is the traffic graph never working? I was excited to hear the graphs were
updated and assumed the traffic graph would finally be working again, but no
it is still "temporarily down."

~~~
holman
We noticed a problem with it after deploying- just working out a few kinks
with it before we ship it again.

------
brown9-2
d3 is pretty amazing. I think we'll see a huge jump in things built with it in
the next few months.

~~~
namidark
Until you send it large data sets (and this applies to any client side
rendering) and it uses 100% of a core and causes the browser to hang (go
checkout the rails or other large graph pages on github)... There has to be
better solutions out there that Github could use

------
huhtenberg
(Careful with the link)

This page <https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/impact> freezes FF12 on
W7/x64 for several seconds, and then FF asks if to continue running the script
or if to stop it. Continuing re-freezes Firefox.

~~~
eieio
Hm, I was able to close the tab after telling Firefox to stop the script.
However, my browser certainly was frozen for several seconds before I was
able. FF12 on OSX.

------
mutewinter
I built <http://gitego.com> a few months back to keep track of watchers,
forks, size, and issues over time. I'm glad they're enhancing the code-related
graphs. Stats for those would be much harder to gather externally.

Edit: Looks like Metior was tracking code stats externally from GitHub as well
<http://metior.herokuapp.com/>.

------
nthitz
Anyone have any idea what they are using to build these graphs. Looks kinda
like D3 but I'm not really sure.

~~~
philipp-spiess
Yeah, it's d3, the article says "The new GitHub graphs are built with the
amazing d3 library by @mbostock".

------
joejohnson
I don't understand what Punchcard is showing... is it what day-of-the-week
commits are pushed on?

~~~
crs
It is a representation of the amount of commits at certain times of the day
during the week.

------
itay
GitHub used to have a graph that showed clones over time as well, but they
took it out.

In general, I wish GH had more data you could pull out about your repo through
the API. That would allow me to track my own metrics.

------
etherealG
Thanks for these, do appreciate the work so far.

I was really hoping for a graph of commits as well though, ala git log --graph
. I know the network graph is intended for this, but it fails pretty badly.

------
ejdyksen
It looks like only commits on branch 'master' are reflected in these graphs.

~~~
philipp-spiess
Not master but the selected default branch. A dropdown or so would be nice.

------
chadyj
Thank you Github! I was just hoping that the graphs would get updated. This
gives me better oversight into who/what/where/when. Although perhaps a bug -
my punch card graph is empty.

------
jwarzech
I've been hoping that they would add some more graphs. Looking at either how
much impact (or lack of) I made in the last week is one of the tools that I
use to keep to myself motivated

------
pstadler
This is a huge improvement - especially the Contributors chart is plain
awesome and they finally load fast. On the other hand I still don't see any
sense in the Punchcard.

~~~
kibwen
The punchcard might conceivably be useful for attempting to coordinate with
the developers at the time when they're most active. Other than that, it does
sort of feel like they just had a bunch of data lying around that they felt
really needed to be shoved into a graph.

~~~
Aethaeryn
It's interesting to look at major projects that have many commits to see when
their active hours are. For instance, this is Linux's punch card:
<https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/punch-card>

Of course, interesting != useful

~~~
skeletonjelly
Wonder if that's adjusted for timezones. Would be nice to have a checkbox to
either align by UTC or the commit's timezone (if that's even available).

~~~
int3
It actually plots the local time, i.e. a commit at 3am PDT and another at 3am
EST would contribute to the same circle on the plot. (I did a clone of the old
GitHub graphs a while back.) So it isn't really useful for knowing when to
contact faraway developers. On the other hand, it _is_ fun to see how many
committers are regular night owls.

------
Randgalt
The new graphs are nice but this is a major step backwards. Page Views,
Downloads are no longer there. This was very useful information.

------
lordlicorice
GitHub _Charts_ or GitHub _Plots_.

------
littlemerman
How do they have d3 charts in canvas?

------
twog
Are you going to open source the graphs? I have a project they would be
perfect for!

------
Queue29
I just want a newsfeed that isn't useless =\\. These graphs are nice, but
there seems to be higher priority things to be fixing.

~~~
Kudos
They can work on things in parallel, they have dozens of engineers at this
point.

